# TYNDALE and the Authorized Version



## Christusregnat (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello All,

Does any one know if the original 1611 so-called Authorized Version gave any form of acknowledgement to Tyndale's translation work? I've heard conflicting assertions about this. Anybody have the original 1611 version as proof?

Godspeed,


----------

